# Interoperability of AK 74 ammo with .223 Remington



## azam (Jan 20, 2006)

I intend buying a .223 Remington rifle. Can it also take 5.45 x 39 mm AK-74 ammo? Advice appreciated.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I am going to say no. If I remember correctly, the neck is a different length and the shoulder angle is different too. I will find out.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Nope, won't work. The case of the 5.45x39.5mm is totally different from the 5.56x45mm. As you can see, length is one factor also the dia. will be fatter on the 39.5mm ctg. and the bullet is a different size.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

WHAAATT!!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

No the 5.45X39 has le


----------



## azam (Jan 20, 2006)

People, Thanks a lot. You realy helped me make up my mind. I was just getting carried away by the unbelievibly low cost of AK ammo where I come from.



People said:


> No the 5.45X39 has less capacity than the 222 and will not head space correctly in your gun. The bullet is also .220 inches instead of the .224 inches. It is just barely legal here in ND. As you need a 22 cal center fire. You can shoot Wolf .223 Rem ammo in your gun and it will go bang every time. If you want to shoot 5.45X39 out of your 15 I would say get an upper chambered for that cal. Hope that helps.


----------

